# moving to cyprus and work??



## benandria (May 17, 2008)

hi everyone, this is my first post here, but hoping you might be able to help... 
my fiancee and i are looking to move permanently to cyprus in the next 5 years, we have some concerns tho...she currently owns a hairdresers and would be seling up over here and want to open / buy existing one in cyprus and i currently work in construction. firstly, will finding work be much of an issue in cyprus? would expats be more drawn to another expat who does hairdressing? and what about myself... i have an idea about starting my own company, but the question i have is to all those who have bought land and had a house built in cyprus, what was the hardest thing about it? and what would have made it easier?? 

i know i might be asking a lot, but any help you can give will will be greatfully recieved!! 

thanks again....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, cant help with your questions but someone will be along soon to help, I'm sure


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,
Your fiance should not have any problem with getting clients as it is a fact that ex pats seem to prefer to go to other expats for services.
If your intention is to start a building company that could be more difficult.
There is so much competition in the building industry and there is a lot of jealousy. You would find obstacles roundevery corner.
My advice would be to go into renovating old houses rather than building from scratch.
There are a lot of old properties crying out to be renovated and also more and more people now looking for such properties. There are grants available for these proerties as long as certain features are kept intact.


good luck in your venture.

Veronica


----------



## benandria (May 17, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Hi,
> Your fiance should not have any problem with getting clients as it is a fact that ex pats seem to prefer to go to other expats for services.
> If your intention is to start a building company that could be more difficult.
> There is so much competition in the building industry and there is a lot of jealousy. You would find obstacles roundevery corner.
> ...



hi thanks for that!!!!! it's a bit of a relief knowing that at least she will have work!! i'm not looking to build or renevate houses... more provide a consultantcy service for people moving to cyprus.. be their eyes and ears here until they arrive.. are there many companies that provide this kind of service? as securing a job would be preferable to the risks involved in starting out on my own...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi again,

I doubt whether there is a living to be made just by acting as a consultant, especially in the present economic climate. 
I dont think there are any companies who just act as consultants as it is usually part of the selling process to keep an eye on the construction and many agents will send regular pictures of the build etc during construction.
The only time that people might want someone to keep an eye on the build would be for those people who have gone direct to the large developers and do not have a middle man to look after their interests.
Also the whole construction industry and the legal side of things is so different to the UK that you would really need to spend some time getting to know how things work out here.


----------

